# Nissan’s Toyota 86 Fighter is On Hold Yet Again



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​


> *Nissan has reiterated that plans to bring out a small sports car to compete with the Mazda MX-5 and Toyota 86 have been put on hold. *
> 
> At the recent New York Auto Show, Nissan executives confirmed to _Auto Express _that the GT-R and the Z sports car will both remain in the range, but plans to add a smaller sports car with a cheaper price tag have been shelved.
> 
> ...


Read more about the Nissan’s Toyota 86 Fighter is On Hold Yet Again at AutoGuide.com.


----------

